# Gentoo-Wiki suomeksi

## jho

Moi,

Vanhalle Gentoo-Wikille kävi aika surullisesti, ja nyt kun uutta ollaan luomassa alusta alkaen, niin ilmoittauduin vapaaehtoiseksi kääntämään wikin suomeksi. Kohtapuoliin alkaa pohjat olla jo käytettävässä kunnossa, ja enää puuttuu innokkaat artikkelien kirjoittajat ja kääntäjät. Hopihopi siis kirjoittelemaan, kunhan saadaan saitti vielä kaikkien muokattavaksi. 

Myös pohjien suomentamisapua kaivattaisiin vielä, kun koulu painaa pahasti päälle niin jää surullisen vähän vapaa-aikaa. Muokkausoikeuksia voi vaikka tässä aiheessa kysellä.

Myös pari kappaletta admineita olisi mahdollisesti haussa kunhan homma alkaa luistamaan, siitäkin voi kirjoitella tähän threadiin, pistää mailia miulle (cene@gentoo-wiki.com) tai huudella irkissä Cene @ IRCnet, EFnet, Quakenet

http://fi.gentoo-wiki.com

PS. tämän voisi varmaan lisätä tuohon nastoitettuunkin threadiin, vai?

----------

## Mikessu

 *jh` wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS. tämän voisi varmaan lisätä tuohon nastoitettuunkin threadiin, vai?

 

Tehtiin nastoitettu tästä

----------

